# How many posts do you need to have full access?



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

How many posts do you need to have full access?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Brad, Welcome to the TTF.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Skithepowder (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder too!


----------



## Pyrocam (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm just gonna keep posting until I've reached that 'magic number'


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Brad 225 said:


> How many posts do you need to have full access?


Hi, It's undisclosed, just keep posting constructive posts & it won't take long..  
Hoggy.


----------



## Pyrocam (Jul 11, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Brad 225 said:
> 
> 
> > How many posts do you need to have full access?
> ...


I'm trying to keep it constructive but I don't like posting, for postings sake.


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok thanks guy I will carry on posting and hopefully will get full access soon


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Also how do I know when I get hill access will I get an email orca message or something?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Brad 225 said:


> Also how do I know when I get hill access will I get an email orca message or something?


No, just keep trying the pm facility or view the marketplace


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok thanks i will keep trying


----------



## adtmits (Jul 13, 2013)

I am also trying to achieve the unknown magic number!!


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

What Is the magic number?


----------



## Pyrocam (Jul 11, 2012)

Brad 225 said:


> What Is the magic number?


That's like asking 'What's the meaning of life'? ;-)


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

The meaning of life, that's a hard one lol, but I wanna look in the for sale section for both cars for sake and parts as I'm a new owner and want to see if there's Bits for sake plus I wanna buy another tt


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you have to have a certain post count or membership level to PM someone? Nothing seems to come up under 'contact'


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fordytt said:


> Do you have to have a certain post count or membership level to PM someone? Nothing seems to come up under 'contact'


Restrictions apply to PMs to


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow they really make you work for it on here! lol


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome
Keep posting!


----------



## 225jay (Aug 11, 2013)

i wondered this as well , better get posting so I can look for some springs lol
j


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol, I'm the same!!!

Trying my best to keep it constructive and not posting for the sake of it- ops, another!


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Me to I really need to look in the for sale setion


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Oppss section


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You could always try laughing at a few jokes in the joke section :wink:


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol, looks like I better head over to the jokes section :lol:


----------



## juddyjuddster (Aug 17, 2013)

If the meaning of life is 42 is that the number of posts also?


----------



## wilbo (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone worked out how many posts you need? I'm still trying!


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Dunno but more than I have anyway [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wilbo (Aug 13, 2013)

Is a moderator able to answer this question honestly? I am potentially going to buy a 225 and would ideally want to buy one from the forum however can't view the classifieds. If it is a matter of days I will wait, as there is still the possibility I may buy something else. If it takes months, then I will be more inclined to pay for TTOC membership.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

It's an undisclosed number but it won't take months

Post away


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone had any luck yet?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Brad 225 said:


> Anyone had any luck yet?


I have  :wink:


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lucky you, I'm still trying to look on cars for sale page with no luck lol


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Someone tell us the magic number [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Brad 225 said:


> Someone tell us the magic number [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi Brad, I have just checked & you should have Access to M/P & PMs.. Check again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks hoggy


----------



## CATELUS (Oct 1, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Brad 225 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone tell us the magic number [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ain't nobody got time for that !


----------



## sickboyshadow (Oct 6, 2013)

I would have thought we would have access to the for sale section, im looking for a car and a car from a forum member would be a good bet as you can see the history of that persons posts etc .

But i have to post lots of silly posts to gain access, I would try to only post with valid queries or info but now it is just post away !!

Mitch


----------



## John-Boy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Hoggy
Please can you inform me what I need to do to be able to PM other members? Is it just simply making posts or is there anything else that I can to do expedite the process!


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

You basically just have to post and show your a genuine user really, don't loose faith it does happen, I have full access now, just reply and answer posts etc...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-Boy said:


> Hi Hoggy
> Please can you inform me what I need to do to be able to PM other members? Is it just simply making posts or is there anything else that I can to do expedite the process!


Hi John-Boy,To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-Boy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys! Thank you for your replys. I will persevere with it then! It is a fantastic site. I suppose there is an element of "shyness" for not wanting to comment on various things as well. You all seem a friendly bunch thou  I will stick at it!


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to be a Cliosport boy and that site was fantastic but this site is equally on par if not slightly better, I find as long as your not a dick then it's enjoyable


----------



## John-Boy (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheers Brad! Its the first site that I have ever been a member - with regard to cars 

Without sounding like a geek! How long did it take for you to be able to PM and become a none newbie?!!!


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

No worries john, is was around the 40 ish mark, but I join a few months back


----------

